# Modifier help?



## gpjmommy2 (Apr 3, 2011)

Do I need the 76 modifier on the 2nd procedure?  Both were done on the same day, by the same dr but different incisions.  The same dx codes apply for both...
1st procedure:
63303
63047- 51, 59
63048 x 2
63056-51
63277-51
22612-51
22614x3
20225-51,59
22524-51,59
22842
72291-26
20930-59

2nd procedure:
63046-59
63048-51,59
63276-59
20225-59
20225-51,59
20930-59
20936-59
76001-26
22523-59
22610-51-59
22614x2-59
22840-59


----------



## dpeterson39 (Apr 3, 2011)

The insurace edit system will kick out the claim without the 76 on any repeat CPT by the same provider on the same date regardless if it was the same incision.


----------

